# Colin Farrell to replace Arnold Schwarzenegger?



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2010)

Colin Farrell has been offered the lead part in Len Wiseman???s ???Total Recall??? remake, but will he accept?







1990′s R-Rated sci-fi adventure film Total Recall is another item on the infinitely growing list of remakes. Poised as a different retelling of Philip K. Dick???s short story and to be directed by Len Wiseman, Total Recall is on the verge of getting its new leading man.

Wiseman made public his wishes for Irish star Colin Farrell to star as construction worker Douglas Quaid three weeks ago and while growing stars Tom Hardy and Michael Fassbender have been mentioned for the part, Sony has reportedly offered the gig to Farrell.

Variety has the exclusive that Farrell received the offer last week and is currently in negotiations with Sony for the role. Should he accept, Colin Farrell will be to Arnold Schwarzenegger (for Total Recall) what Karl Urban is to Sylvester Stallone (for Judge Dredd) in sci-fi/action remakes.

Paul Verhoeven???s Total Recall is based on the Philip K. Dick story ???We Can Remember It for You Wholesale,??? and tells the thought-provoking and imaginative story of construction worker Douglas Quaid who frequently has vivid dreams of traveling to Mars. This inspires Quaid to purchase a virtual vacation to Mars (it???s the year 2084 and they can implant memories) and the process triggers memories for Quaid of who he really is. Now on the run and remembering he???s an agent named Hauser, Quaid makes his way to Mars meeting apparent friends and foes of old. But in the end, viewers are left wondering if it was all a big dream or a virtual memory.

The Total Recall remake is based on a script from Kurt Wimmer (Salt, Equilibrium) and Farrell???s addition to the cast would offer an entirely different set of character traits than Schwarzenegger brought audiences through his inter-planetary journey. Farrell???s profile and career has taken a positive turn in recent years with award-worthy performances in Crazy Heart and In Bruges to name just a few, and I???m sold on the idea of him as Wiseman???s leading man.

Stay tuned for more as we hear it on story and casting for Total Recall. Expect it to hit theaters in 2012.

From *Colin Farrell Offered Lead Role in ???Total Recall??? - Screen Rant*


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 22, 2010)

It will be interesting to see the remake of this movie.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore



+1,000


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 23, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore



Couldn't agree more.

Its all regurgitated shit these days.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

Great...there's one more flick I won't pay to watch. Now, they can pay me. And even then it's a maybe!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 23, 2010)

the thing is most younger people have no concept of the originals and will still pay to see this like it's the first one or original.....think of how many young people think Puff Daddy was original and not dubbing everyone?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> the thing is most younger people have no concept of the originals and will still pay to see this like it's the first one or original.....think of how many young people think Puff Daddy was original and not dubbing everyone?



I hear ya irish. Sickens me, too!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## TooOld (Dec 23, 2010)

But he did such a great job on the Miami Vice remake.....oh wait, no he didn't.


----------



## superted (Dec 23, 2010)

I like Collins Farrell but PLEASE 

Would be a travesty


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 23, 2010)

I though Farrell was funny as hell in In Bruges the scene where he tells the fat guy his family is a bunch of elephants when asked if the tower is open and walking up it. then the turd chases him around.  Then the slob goes up the tower anyway and has a heart attack. Great movie.  Any movie with hookers and a racist midget has got to be good.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore



+ 100 

It seems like, at least, half of the movies coming out anymore are remakes. Don't anyone have any new ideas?


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait what???!! I thought he was pretty good in Daredevel as Bullseye but seriously this guy is replacing Arnold?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore


But Total Recall was a remake of PK Dicks book, in fact a whole bunch of Movies since the beginning are just remakes of books or plays or actual events, the trick is if they can create a different way of seeing something old or re-awaken in younger audiences the awareness of an Artist like PK Dick(who has inspired me greatly after I learned he was the writer of what led to Total Recall back in the 90's I started reading all of his work), hopefull some kids have the same impressions for the remake...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I though Farrell was funny as hell in In Bruges the scene where he tells the fat guy his family is a bunch of elephants when asked if the tower is open and walking up it. then the turd chases him around.  Then the slob goes up the tower anyway and has a heart attack. Great movie.  Any movie with hookers and a racist midget has got to be good.



I really liked that movie, also would like to visit Bruges one day....


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2011)

First Official Still From Total Recall Features Colin Farrel As Quaid

*First Official Still From Total Recall Features Colin Farrel As Quaid *

We have already seen some set pics, but here is the first official look at the _Total Recall_ remake which also gives us our first look at Colin Farrel as the character Arnie played in the original, Doug Quaid.. 





The pic comes from the latest issue of Entertainment Weekly
	
, from which we have also aggregated about 450 Spidey pic from today too! Anyway In the mag Farrel says.. 

_"The tone will be much less jokey” than Arnold Schwarzenegger‘s 1990′s sci-fi hit. He says, “there’s not as much tongue-in-cheek” and that he wouldn’t feel comfortable delivering lines like ‘Consider dat a divorce!’”_​
Aww, I was looking forward to hearing that! Here is the official synopsis and cast list.. 

_"Welcome to Rekall, the company that with one little implant can turn your dreams into real memories. For a factory worker named Doug Quaid (Colin Farrell), the mind-trip sounds like the perfect vacation from his ordinary existence. But when the procedure goes horribly wrong, Quaid becomes a hunted man. With the line between fantasy and reality blurred and the fate of his world hanging in the balance, Quaid goes on the run to discover his true identity, his true love, and his true fate. Based on Philip K. Dick’s classic story “I Can Remember It For You Wholesale,” this brand new take on some of his most visionary ideas is directed by Len Wiseman and stars Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale, Jessica Biel, John Cho and Bryan Cranston."_​


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

quick someone needs to mail Collin a LOT of steroids.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 15, 2011)

When i look at that guys face, all i see is eyebrows.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

I fucking hate Farrel, but if you guys haven't seen _Tigerland_ it is very much worth checking out.  It is about basic training during Vietnam and was a kick ass movie.  I think it was his first one, and probably why everyone suddenly thought he was great.  After that....a bunch of shit, but that one was good.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Variety has the exclusive that Farrell received the offer last week and is currently in negotiations with Sony for the role. Should he accept, Colin Farrell will be to Arnold Schwarzenegger (for Total Recall) what Karl Urban is to Sylvester Stallone (for Judge Dredd) in sci-fi/action remakes.
> 
> From *Colin Farrell Offered Lead Role in ???Total Recall??? - Screen Rant*


 

New Pic Of Karl Urban As Judge Dredd

*New Pic Of Karl Urban As Judge Dredd *

Bleeding Cool have been sent a new snap of Urban as ol stoney face himself. It's dark so as to obscure some of the detail, but pretty cool nonetheless. Check it out.. 





This looks to be an official still, which doesn't make to much sense considering the last one we received looked like THIS. Why shade in the detail if we have seen the full helmet/costume already? Anyway, nice to have another pic, things have been fairly quiet on the _Dredd_ front lately. 

Here is a (probable) detailed plot synopsis. Mild spoiler warning.. 

In a future where Earth has become a radioactive wasteland, 98% of the Human Population is concentrated in the Mega-Cities, where the law is enforced by the Judges, a police force entitled to act as jury, judge and executioner. The best Judge there is is Dredd (Karl Urban), who operates in Mega-City 1. 

One day, Dredd is assigned to train recruit Judge Anderson (Olivia Thirlby), who had previously failed the Judge Academy, but received a second chance for being a mutant with heightned psychic abilities that might be useful. The duo is deployed to investigate a triple homicide in the block of Peach Trees, a violent area ruled by Madeline "Ma-Ma" Madrigal (Lena Headey), a sadistic drug dealer who has put a new substance in the market: Slow-Mo, a drug that alters its user's brain's chemics, making it appear as if time is in slow-motion. 

Dredd and Anderson discover about Slow-Mo and raid one of the dealing points, capturing one of Ma-Ma's men in the process. In order to prevent him from being taken to the Judges' headquarters, where he'll surely crack under interrogation, she has her skilled team of Hackers cut Peach Trees of the grid and activate the Nuclear Attack continency program, isolating Peach Trees inside a titanium dome. Ma-Ma then puts a bounty on Dredd's and Anderson's heads: Either they die, or the dome doesn't get lifted. 

Completelly stranded inside a hostile environment where everyone wants them death, Dredd and Anderson have to find a way to escape and put a stop to Ma-Ma's plans before she is able to expand her turf over the other blocks, effectively becoming Mega-City 1's number one drug dealer.​

_Dredd_ is directed by Pete Travis and will hit theaters sometime in 2012.


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2011)

Judge Dredd was one of the worst movies of it's time, think I walked out after like 30 minutes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

That's ridiculous.  Arnold is not replaceable in any of his movies.  It won't be anything close to the original.  I've been to the movies maybe twice in the last two years.  It's all regurgitated crap.  Everything new that comes out is garbage.  Even the new pop stars that come on the scene these days are just manufactured props like Lady Gaga and Justin Timberlake.  They have no talent and even $100K worth of studio equipment doesn't hide that fact.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2011)

New Total Recall Set Pics Featuring Kate Beckinsale, Jessica Biel And Colin Farrell


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 28, 2011)

Never used to like Farell until 'In Bruge' 
Not sure if this is right for him tho


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> Judge Dredd was one of the worst movies of it's time, think I walked out after like 30 minutes.


 
Not a good sign. 

Director Pete Travis Off DREDD

*Director Pete Travis Off DREDD *

Even though the movie is now in post production, the director of the _Judge Dredd_ reboot has been asked to step away from any further involvement. Click for the details.. 





Well this may explain the lack of any footage or real promotion for _Dredd_ which we were expecting to see quite a while ago. Word is that the director of the movie, who has already shot it, has been asked to leave the editing and post production to others. 






From The LA Times
	
.. 

_Although he completed shooting the picture earlier this year, Travis has not been involved in the current editing phase of the movie, after creative disagreements with producers and executives in charge of the film reached a boiling point, said three people with knowledge of the production who asked not to be identified because they were not authorized to speak about the situation publicly. Instead, the editing room is now being run by a writer-producer on the film, the screenwriter Alex Garland, the people said._​
Apparently Garland may now seek a co-director credit on the movie too since he has done the lions share of the work since Travis left the project. Details on exactly why Travis was asked to step away are sketchy but according to the LA Times it was _"when Travis and producers and executives in charge of the production did not see eye-to-eye on footage Travis was delivering"_. The blog also mentions that re-shoots are a possibility. This type of thing is rare, but not unheard of. Lets just hope that we still get a good movie out of all of it.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting yanked around by bad reporting...

Pete Travis NOT Off Dredd After All?

*Pete Travis NOT Off Dredd After All? *

Well, at least not according to Alex Garland and, er, Pete Travis. The La Times have updated their original story with a statement from the duo that cites an "unorthodox collaboration" for the confusion.. 


Fans feared the worst when word from The LA Times suggested that director Pete Travis had been asked to step away from the already finished shooting _Dredd_ and locked out of the editing process. But now the site has update their story and if we go by Garland and Travis they seem to have gotten the wrong end of the truncheon.. 

_Travis and Garland released a joint statement that read, "During all stages of the filmmaking, 'Dredd' has been a collaboration between a number of dedicated creative parties. From the outset we decided on an unorthodox collaboration to make the film. This situation has been misinterpreted. To set the record straight, Pete was not fired and remains a central part of the collaboration, and Alex is not seeking a co-director credit. We are all extremely proud of the film we have made, and respectfully suggest that it is judged on viewing when its released next year."_​
They could just be downplaying this of course but for now we should take their word. I find when wires have been crossed like this the truth lies somewhere in the middle. I wouldn't be surprised if Travis is still on board in some capacity but there were arguments about the way the final film should come across and he probably had final word on the edit taken away. Of course that's just my guess! One way or the other it has to be seen as a relief that things are still moving forward.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

DREDD Star Olivia Thirlby Hopes Her Portrayal of Judge Anderson Doesn't Disappoint Fans

*DREDD Star Olivia Thirlby Hopes Her Portrayal of Judge Anderson Doesn't Disappoint Fans *

While Olivia is promoting her new movie, The Darkest Hour, she was kind enough to tell *Movie Fone* about why she decided not to watch Sylvester Stallone's _Judge Dredd_. 





Olivia Thirlby may not be on your radar at this point, but she is started to getting bigger and better roles of late. You might recognize her from _Juno_, when she played Ellen Page's best friend, who flirted endlessly with over-the-hill teachers. Or, you might recognize her from _United 93_, which I like to refer to as the movie that had no business being made so soon. Little long, and not so catchy of a title, but much more honest. 

Anywho, she is starring in _The Darkest Hour_, which is opening up Christmas Day. Hmmm, let's see stay at home and open presents, get wasted on some sweet eggnog, or go to the movie theaters to see another alien invasion movie? Hmmm that is quite the quandary. Truly a toss-up. I'll have to consult my magic eight ball on that one. 






*So you've got 'The Darkest Hour' and the 'Dredd' coming out. Were you a big sci-fi geek growing up?* 

To be honest, I wasn't a sci-fi geek at all. But I do love a good sci-fi film, especially one that can really take you away. And I read some reality-bending novels growing up, like stuff by [Kurt] Vonngeut, so I already had one part my brain open to the unnatural and unusual, and it's generally fun to venture into that world and film in it. 

*Did you even bother watching the original 'Judge Dredd' movie with Sylvester Stallone, or did you want to go in with a clean slate?* 

I actually didn't watch the original one intentionally, and I still haven't. But I think that at this point, it's not an intentional choice. I am excited to see [the original], and whenever I have the chance [I will]. But during shooting, I decided not to watch it, just because the film we were making really has nothing to do with it, and I didn't want to get influenced by it at all. 

*With 'Dredd' -- and to a certain extent, 'Being Flynn,' based on 'Another Bullshit Night in Suck City' by Nick Flynn -- do you feel more pressure because both of them have an established fan base?* 

Yeah, definitely. Of course, the Nick Flynn fan base is very different from the '2000 AD' fan base [laughs]. It's a little daunting [for 'Dredd'], where I am personifying a character which already exists very firmly in people's minds, and that people have an attachment to and have an affection for. But my hope is that people respond to it and they feel that it's something that complements their imaginations and the ideas that they already had built up, instead of conflicting with them. All I can do is hope and pray that I won't be disappointing anyone.​
*Synopsis - *_*DREDD* takes us to the wild streets of Mega City One, the lone oasis of quasi-civilization on Cursed Earth. Judge Dredd (Karl Urban) is the most feared of elite Street Judges, with the power to enforce the law, sentence offenders and execute them on the spot – if necessary. The endlessly inventive mind of writer Alex Garland and the frenetic vision of director Peter Travis bring DREDD to life as a futuristic neo-noir action film that returns the celebrated character to the dark, visceral incarnation from John Wagner and Carlos Ezquerra’s revered comic strip._​
_*Dredd* will hit theaters September 21st, 2012_


----------



## banker23 (Dec 24, 2011)

HOLY $H!T!!!!

I thought you meant WILL FERRELL when I first read this!






It took me almost a whole minute of looking at the picture to realize the difference....

Still sucks it's no one on par with Arnold but FCK am I stupid! I'm actually relieved now!


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 24, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore


 
There is plenty of creative shit going on when it comes to the many diffirent art forms. Just because it's not spoon fed to us through hollywood or mtv, doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's ridiculous. Arnold is not replaceable in any of his movies. It won't be anything close to the original. I've been to the movies maybe twice in the last two years. It's all regurgitated crap. Everything new that comes out is garbage. Even the new pop stars that come on the scene these days are just manufactured props like Lady Gaga and *Justin Timberlake. They have no talent and even $100K worth of* studio equipment doesn't hide that fact.


 
You know little about music if you think Justin Timberlake is not *talented*. His music might be boring to you, as it is to me, but nobody can deny that he can sing, compose, and play various instruments.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> (snip)*New Pic Of Karl Urban As Judge Dredd *(snip)a new snap of Urban as ol stoney face himself. It's dark so as to obscure some of the detail, but pretty cool nonetheless. Check it out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re-posting the pic below for those who don't want to click away from IronMagazine.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> You know little about music if you think Justin Timberlake is not *talented*. His music might be boring to you, as it is to me, but nobody can deny that *he can sing, compose, and play various instruments.*



And apparently draw people in at the box office.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Heard he cried like a ***** when Kutcher punked him.

*Edit:* Look at me encouraging people to click away from IM.  

*PUNK'D- JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE - Video - Trilulilu*

Aw, man. He was upset, but he didn't burst into tears.

Plus listen to the list of vehicles Timberlake owns. Wtf? Must be nice to be a successful entertainer.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^^ Just saw the full-length trailer but it was in an advertisement. Can't find a link to the vid, GDI! 

It looks fantastic. As a Schwarzenegger fan it almost seems blasphemous to offer that opinion.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

*Total Recall - Movie Trailers - iTunes*


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2012)

It's on youtube now:


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2012)

They're NOT going to Mars? Wtf?  

Total Recall 2012 vs 1990 : Beyond The Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 3, 2012)

trailer looks pretty good but HOW DARE THEY REPLACE ARNOLD


----------



## LAM (Apr 3, 2012)

Arnold can never be replaced even though he has turned out to be a total piece of shit as a husband and father.  what's pathetic is that Hollywood can't come up with any new ideas, fucking tired of remakes.  I'm surprised they haven't brought back the Blob.


----------



## Imens (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw the trailer for the new film of Total Recall with Colin and Ithink it looks amazing! I can't wait for it to come out


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

LAM said:


> Arnold can never be replaced even though he has turned out to be a total piece of shit as a husband and father.  what's pathetic is that Hollywood can't come up with any new ideas, fucking tired of remakes.  *I'm surprised they haven't brought back the Blob.*



What, you mean _again?
_
The Blob (1958) - Theatrical Trailer - YouTube

The Blob 2: Son of Blob (1972) Trailer Ingles - YouTube

The Blob Trailer [Original 1988] - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore



blame the Jews


----------



## waterstill (Apr 4, 2012)

Even if the remakes suck - at least we have Prometheus and Batman  to look forward to


----------



## Watson (Apr 4, 2012)

the internet killed creativity, software allows morons to be artists and musicians, special effects replaced stunt men, marketing tells us tom cruise/arnie/hanks/willis is really worth 30 million a movie for 3-4 months @ 3-4 hours a day work!

god bless those greedy pigs in hollywood for destroying the movies we all grew up loving!

creativity cannot get past the equation, but a remake is a proved idea, god i love bit torrents


----------



## Watson (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ and where is the women with 3 titties? i mean seriously wtf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Apr 4, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> the internet killed creativity, software allows morons to be artists and musicians, special effects replaced stunt men, marketing tells us tom cruise/arnie/hanks/willis is really worth 30 million a movie for 3-4 months @ 3-4 hours a day work!
> 
> god bless those greedy pigs in hollywood for destroying the movies we all grew up loving!
> 
> creativity cannot get past the equation, but a remake is a proved idea, god i love bit torrents



remember it was the MIC (DOD/DARPA) that created the foundation for the Internet.  they don't want people to be creative that want mindless drones that consume bullshit that we don't really need from the mind controlling  US "propaganda" (media) outlets and to listen to the bullshit spouted by our leaders that sold out the country long ago. look how the US gov controlled education system has systematically killed the arts over the decades.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2012)

Now these guys want to reboot the Mummy.

THE MUMMY Reboot In The Works; Jon Spaihts To Write The Script


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Now these guys want to reboot the Mummy.
> 
> THE MUMMY Reboot In The Works; Jon Spaihts To Write The Script



Oh, for the love of god...

I just re-watched the first one two days ago. The movie is perfect. There's no reason to make it again.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Oh, for the love of god...
> 
> I just re-watched the first one two days ago. The movie is perfect. There's no reason to make it again.



Sure there is, a lack of creativity to come up with something original and easy money.


----------



## Watson (Apr 5, 2012)

LAM said:


> remember it was the MIC (DOD/DARPA) that created the foundation for the Internet.  they don't want people to be creative that want mindless drones that consume bullshit that we don't really need from the mind controlling  US "propaganda" (media) outlets and to listen to the bullshit spouted by our leaders that sold out the country long ago. look how the US gov controlled education system has systematically killed the arts over the decades.



its compulsory to vote here, 
im 38 and ive never seen a voting booth except on tv, 
IMHO, whats it matter who wins?


----------



## campdry (Apr 21, 2012)

DarkHorse said:


> It will be interesting to see the remake of this movie.



Yes because this movie is a classic to me


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> they should ban any and all future and present remakes of movies, music, or shows......we are no longer a creative society....nobody thinks for themselves anymore


agreed, but with the new specail effects it will probably be amazing.


----------

